# Green Chop



## R W (Apr 27, 2013)

Any opinions on green chopped alfalfa being used to to fatten yearling steers .


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Go slow with it. Mix it with some late first cutting orchard grass and work them up to it. I'm more of a ration man myself. I'm curious why you are not using something with more lipids as you are looking to fatten them. Alfalfa is very expensive as an energy source as opposed to say sorghum sudan or cottonseed or distillers grain


----------



## R W (Apr 27, 2013)

hillside hay said:


> Alfalfa is very expensive


The alfalfa would be cut from an established stand, so expense is not an issue.

A grain ration would also be fed. Steers would be running in rough grass paddock.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

What I meant by that was that the value of alfalfa was greater than more concentrated cheaper energy sources. At least in my area bale the premium alfalfa and sell it. Buy bulk bakery wastes distillers grains Hershey rejects cottonseed. Pocket the difference and feed the lower quality alfalfa along with some good grass hay and cornsilage. That's what is available in my area. I don't know what you have available but that's the plan that keeps me from spending too much with the feed man.


----------

